# Que final de carrera funciona mejor



## dante10 (Ene 23, 2008)

Tengo una pregunta, en la pagina de cucabot estoy en el pegatortas y el unico componente que me falta es el final de carrera ...
  La pregunta es: yo solo tengo el final de carrera de seis patitas pero en cucabot sale de tres.

¿El de seis patitas SIRVE?


links:    www.cucabot.tk

robot: pegatortas


----------



## ciri (Ene 23, 2008)

Si el interruptor de "seis patitas" te sirve es lo mismo que el de tres, nada mas que tiene se puede decir "dos interruptores" en un mismo encapsulado, aislados el uno del otro eléctricamente, pero comparten la misma palanca.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 23, 2008)

hola
si tu final de carrera es de 6 patillas es que se trata de un doble conmutador, asi que no tienes ningun problema, puedes utilizar 3 y las otras las dejas sin conectar.
saludos


----------



## dante10 (Ene 23, 2008)

gracias


----------

